# Week of Oct 19: Master Bedroom



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Zone 4: The Master Bedroom

Monday: Put away or throw away all the things that don't belong in the bedroom.
Tues:Spend 15 min putting away all those clothes that need to be put away.
Wed:Clean off the bedside tables and dust them.
Thurs:Clean off the top of the dresser. Any makeup on the dresser should be put in a zip lock bag and put in the drawer when not used.
Fri:Strip your bed and flip your mattress.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Here is the deep cleaning list. Flylady recommends printing these out for each room and storing them in a plastic protector in your control journal. Then you take it with you while deep cleaning. Has anyone made a control journal? Or do you something similar? What have you been accomplishing or dreaming of accomplishing.

I had hoped to join a yardsale today, but just couldnt not get things organized. I need to add basement and garage to my "other rooms" as they come up on flylady. They sure need work.

Start at the ceiling and work your way down to the floor.

*Master Bathroom Detailed Cleaning List
*
Wash area rugs
Straighten up makeup
Straighten drawer cabinets
Clean shower/stall demold
Wash shower doors

*Master Bedroom Detail Cleaning List
*
Polish Furniture
Clean off the desks
Clean cobwebs
Wash mattress pad/dust ruffle
Flip mattress
Empty trash
Wash windows
Cull some books from bookcase
Straighten drawers
Clean under the bed

*Closet Detailed Cleaning List*

Straighten the top shelves
Arrange the shoes
Take Suitcases to basement
Dust shoe bookcase


----------

